#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Estão Vindo Mudanças Por Aí, Preparen-se

## jmayer

Após dias meio turbolentos, O Brasil retoma suas atividades normais, mas preparen-se para algumas mudanças no nosso dia-a-dia, virão leis para controlar os meios de comunicação, como ficou claro, no primeiro discurso da presidenta, quando xiitas gritavam em alto e bom tom " ôôôô o povo não é bobo, fora rede globo", ela vai pagar o pato por Aécio ter conseguido 51 milhôes de votos e colocado em risco sua reeleição, o partido criado pela Marina, a Rede não vai conseguir registro, também demonstrado no ato. A Veja nem se fala, esta já era, foi mecher com marimbondos e vai arcar com as consequências.
Descobrimos que votamos na presidenta e acabamos de eleger um presidente, o Lula, conforme ela mesmo se dirigia a ele.
Ainda bem que nunca me manifestei com meus clientes minha posição, e acho que este será o último post com esse carácter, pois vou ter que aprender a fechar o meu bico, pra evitar problemas futuros, pois a crítica pode não ser bem vista.
JMayer.

----------


## wondernetwork

cara de qual regiao vc é ... sera que é da regiao do bolsa mireria.pessoal dessa regiao tem que por na cabeça umas coisas tipo... oque vcs querem deixar para seus filhos,uma bolsa miseria,ou um pais com educaçao decente,escolas.faculdades .
ou quadrilas,na petrobras,no senado,na camara dos deputados.petrobras tá falida á gasolina vai subir muito para poderem roubar
mais ainda.
sem contar que nossos impostos esta indo para cuba
fazer portos,como está os pórtos no brasil.tá tudo uma sucatiado
aqui no parana pagamos em impostos federais r$40,00 
os ptralhas só devolvem r$1,00
eu tenho uma convicçao to louco para separar o sul do pais,do resto
to cansado de levantar todo dia e trabalhar para gente da bolsa miseria,
politicos corruptos,
cuba,
venezuela,
manter nossas tropas no haiti
estamos á um triz de uma guerra civil,nao vamos trabalhar ate morrer para essa corja nao...

----------


## VAGNER

ou jmayer relacha ai. vcs viajaram longe com esse discurso ai acima.kkkk LEMBRAM DO BEBADO NO FILME CLASSICO PASSAROS:" É O FIM DO MUNDO, É O FIM DO MUNDO"KKKKKKKKKKK

----------


## lcesargc

nao estou contente com isso tb, trabalhamos so pra esses corrupto mais da metade do ano, so impostos, e dizem q o brasil nao tem dinheiro. calcule ai quanto vc ganha por ano, metade de tudo isso e pros impostos, e ainda dizem q nao tem dinheiro. so nao tem dinheiro pra nois que pros bolsos deles tem milhoes

----------


## Djaldair

Também me sinto derrotado nesta, mas não culpo os nordestidos nem os mineiros, culpo os que foram às ruas e provocaram a maior baderna e agora que tiveram a oportunidade de mudar ficaram em casa ou foram pescar ao invés de irem votar. Foram 20% de abstenções, um total de 27 milhões de pessoas que preferiram fazer outra coisa ao invés de mudar os rumos do país e 9,63% isso dá uns 11 milhões de pessoas que votaram brancos ou nulos, ou não se importam ou não aprenderam nem votar. Minha revolta está nesses números que apresentei, não nos que votaram a favor da dilma, pois esses fizeram seu papel, provavelmente alguma vantagem viram nisso, mas o que ainda me conforma é que metade dos que ainda se importam com a política ou com o país disseram não ao que ai se apresenta. Torcer para não piorar, pois parar de trabalhar não vamos poder. Boa sorte pra nós.

----------


## TechMaycon

> Também me sinto derrotado nesta, mas não culpo os nordestidos nem os mineiros, culpo os que foram às ruas e provocaram a maior baderna e agora que tiveram a oportunidade de mudar ficaram em casa ou foram pescar ao invés de irem votar. Foram 20% de abstenções, um total de 27 milhões de pessoas que preferiram fazer outra coisa ao invés de mudar os rumos do país e 9,63% isso dá uns 11 milhões de pessoas que votaram brancos ou nulos, ou não se importam ou não aprenderam nem votar. Minha revolta está nesses números que apresentei, não nos que votaram a favor da dilma, pois esses fizeram seu papel, provavelmente alguma vantagem viram nisso, mas o que ainda me conforma é que metade dos que ainda se importam com a política ou com o país disseram não ao que ai se apresenta. Torcer para não piorar, pois parar de trabalhar não vamos poder. Boa sorte pra nós.


Pensei bastante no que escrever aqui...nem precisei, vc disse tudo o que eu queria dizer...

----------


## awasolutions

Quem conhece o Aécio não volta nele! Parabéns a Dilma pela reeleição e não é porque alguns não gostam de presidentA que vão julgar os outros. Vocês não sabem quem é Aécio Neves!. Quantos anos vocês tinham a 16 anos atrás? Sabem quanto pesa ser governado pelo PSDB? A maioria dos brasileiros sabem e não os querem de volta! Quanto aos que não estão satisfeitos com Brasil existe a possibilidade de mudarem para a Argentina, Afeganistão, Kosovo ou Haiti! Por exemplo!

----------


## delegato

Sou nordestino, estou profundamente triste por esse resultado, o que mostra evidentemente o quanto o sul/sudeste é desenvolvido e o quanto o Nordeste está atrasado politicamente, ainda acreditando em falsas conversas sobre corte de bolsa família etc.
Pode ter certeza que não investiram em educação, pois educar melhor seria um tiro no pé dos petistas.
O povo tem o governo que merece, fico triste por nossa região ainda não merecer um governo melhor, ainda não esta preparada para isso. O estado de São Paulo o mais rico da nação quer mudança, enquanto os estados pobres preferem ficar na mesmice.

Segura agora o aumento do Dollar que já bate em R$2.56 somente no primeiro dia. Isso vai refletir nos preços dos equipamentos que compramos.

----------


## rubem

Tem alguns problemas de antes até do anuncio dos candidatos, que dirá de antes das eleições:

- Previsão de crescimento do PIB minúsculo, na prática conforme a eleição foi passando a previsão foi diminuindo, e pelo visto teremos crescimento menor que 1%.
- Participação da industria, agricultura e pecuária no PIB está diminuindo. Significa que o que gera riqueza localmente está gerando menos riqueza.
- Inflação reprimida. O aumento na eletricidade e combustiveis foi segurado demais pra tentar segurar inflação, em 2015 teremos todos esses aumentos atrasados.
- O mercado internacional em 2015 não vai estar muito propício. A China divulgou crescimento muito abaixo do normal nos últimos 12 meses. A Russia está em estagnação por conta dos embargos e crise com a Ucrania. Então... em 2015 teremos um mundo em que China, Brasil e Russia não tem previsão de crescimento, logo não são confiáveis pra investimentos, se não são confiáveis pra estrangeiros também não o serão pros locais. Vai ter uma bela migração de investimentos rumo ao 1º mundo, e o crescimento em 2015 deve ser igual o de 2014.
- Com o crescimento de 2014 tão baixo as taxas de juro aumenta pra segurar a inflação ao maximo. Com taxas de juro mais altas fica mais caro inovar na industria, fica mais caro requerer financiamento pra pequeno e medio agropecuarista fazer a safra, de modo que a participação dessas area no PIB vai cair ainda mais, e o pior, essas area vão produzir menos e então exportar menos, fazendo o dolar subir ainda mais e fazendo a balança de exportações ficar bem negativa. É a situação que a Samsung do brasil vai pensar 2 vezes antes de produzir um smaprtphone aqui, e na hora dela importar vai ter taxação e dolar mais alto (A balança de exportações está no vermelho, não tem soja exportando então não pode ter smartphone importando), e o produto importado de US$ 199 vai ficar R$ 1200 (Hoje fica R$ 800).

O que tem segurado o pouco de PIB são as produções pra atender demandas domesticas, ainda tinha muito oba-oba das vendas de 2008 (Baixa de juros, redução de impostos tipo IPI), mas agora isso não só acabou como deve levar ano pro consumidor ter real necessidade de trocar maquina de lavar roupa, fogão ou TV, são itens que duram muitos anos, se a economia não estiver boa ele vai ficar sem trocar isso muito tempo, então nem essa industria vai crescer ou se manter em 2015 e 2016.

Assistencialismo e foco em emprego tem força limitada ao dinheiro que o governo tem, quando esse dinheiro acaba eles são cortados e aí sim o país anda pra tras. Já quando há foco na PRODUÇÃO, seja agricultura familiar, grandes latifundios, industrias multinacionais ou nacionais, cada centavo em incentivo fiscal dado a elas costuma retornar na forma de emprego direto ou indireto na cadeia de distribuição (País continental, pro smartphone sair da fabrica da Samsung em SP e chegar até um consumidor em Fortaleza tem muitas mãos bem pagas no caminho), e quando esses benefícios tributários acabam devido a crise do governo a industria ainda tem suas reservas.

Algo assim, quando a industria vai pro fundo do poço ela afunda todos, consumidores e governo, porque eleva preços, cai as vendas, com isso cai arrecadação, cai exportações, obrigam os consumidores a importarem.
Quando o governo vai pro fundo do poço leva o povo, mas a industria demora a cair ou sobrevive, pois tem reservas proprias, pode exportar, pode conseguir isenções emergenciais.
Quando o povo vai pro fundo do poço ele puxa mais a industria que o governo pra lá, afinal ele deixa de consumir, dá uma quedinha nas arrecadações, mas... um produto de R$ 100 que deixa de ser comprado tem só R$ 8 a 17 de impostos, o maior prejuízo de deixar de comprar esse ítem são os R$ 73 a 82, que são da industria e são de empregos na distribuição e fabricação, ou seja, o consumidor deixa de comprar o item X, e o primo dele que o fabrica perde emprego.

Esse é o problemas da políticas sociais a longo prazo.
Tem que ver que tanto PT como PSDB tem um forte vies social-democrata, e essa maldita terceira via que é a social-democracia quer tudo que é "social", pensa muito mal a longo prazo, na europa isso dá certo porque aquela velharia é um museu a céu aberto e não produz nada relevante. Exportar vinho, queijo ou champanhe não é relevante, mantém a economia bem mas isso é um superfluo, se o mundo ficar sem esses produtos o mundo vai ficar muito bem, se o mundo deixar de ter o museu continental o mundo vai ficar muito bem, mas... o mundo não vive sem cereais e derivados da america e sul da asia, não vive sem os eletronico da china e leste da asia.
Enfim, a social-democracia e os trabalhistas (PT não é trabalhista, apesar do nome) tiveram certo exito na europa porque é a europa, que vive mais de superficialidades que outra coisa, mas nas regiões do mundo onde de as coisas úteis vem essas políticas sociais são ridículas a longo prazo, chega um momento que tem tantos beneficiarios que *a piramide cai!*

Em locais onde se produz, em que não se vive de pompa e turismo, de petroleo ou carvão achado por sorte debaixo do solo, tem que diminuir a participação do estado, e não aumentar. O estado não vai produzir nada (Quando tenta, tipo a Petrobras, tem esses escandalos de desvios bilhonários), e o estado não vai dar conta de uma infraestrutura decente do jeito que o brasil precisa caso cresça o que tem potencial pra crescer. Se uma industria do agronegocio* tentar se instalar no meio do Para vai levar décadas pro governo chegar com ferrovia ou rodovia até lá, é a situação que pra industria seria interessante ter isenção tributária e ela mesmo resolver o problema (a malha viária dos EUA é gigante porque é toda de iniciativa particular), mas... o estado é centralizador, burocrático, medroso, e não permite, ao invez de incentivar quem cria empregos prevere inundar essas regiões com assistencialismo.




*Agronegocio: Não pensam que "agronegócio" é multinacional tipo Bunge, Cargill ou Monsanto, essas empresas atuam tanto no brasil como em todo o mundo, elas lucram um pouco na produção, um pouco no transporte, um pouco na revenda, ou pouco na pós-vendas (Maquinas e royalties pra tintas e alimentos é com eles), então um crise no agronegocio nacional afeta eles em pequena escala, quem mais é afetado é a agricultura familiar (Agricultor que tem area que vale o mesmo que um apartamento no centro de SP teria lucro de 10% ao plantar soja, milho ou trigo, se esse cereal cai 15% ele não só não vai ter lucro como vai ter 5% de prejuízo, isso não o leva a falencia, mas o trator dele (Que custa o mesmo que a maioria dos carros dos paulistanos e cariocas) que está nas últimas vai sendo remendado e não é trocado tão cedo, a plantadeira menos ainda, então a produção nacional não evolui em materia de sacas por hectare, a media nacional não sobe, por pura falta de lucro (O MST falha em alguns acampamentos por isso, não quer dar um de produtor convencional, aí tenta aventuras como hortifrutigrangeiros mas não consegue lucro regular com isso, se insistisse daria certo a longo prazo, mas o povinho do "social" não consegue pensar a longo prazo). 
Se não me engano 75% da cesta basica sai do agronegócio, quando o agronegocio vai mal o preço desses 75% sobe. Então... só está liberado demonizar o agronegócio quem não compra nenhum desses produtos.
Alias, tem empresa nacional que as vezes cresce, usa só fornecedor nacional, contrata só serviço nacional, abre filiais e gera empregos em todo canto dentro do país, e em momentos que o agronegocio vai mal elas falem! Esse ano uma aqui de MT, com 13 filias (Incluindo nordeste),, capital e origem nacional, só importava meia duzia de insumos sem compatível no brasil, tem 100% dos funcionarios e lucros no brasil, entrou em concordata, o que vai acontecer com sua estrutura se a recuperação judicial não der certo? Vai vir dinheiro de fora, parcelado em muitos anos, com incentivos fiscais, pra que alguma empresa europeia ou americana (Bunge, Cargill, Monsanto, Basf, Bayer, DuPont compre isso e aumente sua participação no país. Enfim... demonizando o agronegócio só estão fazendo as multinacionais crescerem, estão afogando as empresas nacionais e os pequenos produtores nacionais (Segundo dados do governo e ONU são 15-17 milhões de brasileiros nessa area, produzindo 23% do PIB, produzindo 75% da cesta basica, caso o agronegocio vá mal o PIB sofre, mas quem sofre muito *mais* é a cesta basica, e quem depende dos itens da cesta basica são justo os mais pobres!
Minha opinião sobre agronegocio é essa porque minha familia é da area, mas... tem parente com pickup nova e area grande, assim como parentes com area mínima, enxada e bicicleta. Quando o agronegocio vai mal os mais ricos simplesmente trocam carro novo por velho, ou vendem 1 trator, mas os mais pobres chegam a ponto de ficar sem dinheiro pra remendar pneu furado da bicicleta, tenho muito tio que só não passou fome porque tem quintal pra plantar mandioca e criar galinha sem precisar comprar ração, porque se fosse depender da cesta basica nos supermercados ia virar mendigo em megalopole (E tem que acabar com as megalopoles por isso, iludem mais do que ajudam, megalopoles não dão conta de dar segurança e moradia pra todos igual, nem AGUA dão conta... megalopoles custam caro e não produzem nada, nem os centros de ensino das megalópoles andam produzindo conhecimento, o marxismo do PT já se entranhou por lá é o maximo que produz é "socialista com iPhone")

----------


## jorgilson

Falta de respeito desse pessoal do sul e sudeste, ficam condenando os nordestinos por ter eleito a presidente Dilma, dizem que é por causa do bolsa família, se o Aécio fosse gente boa ele tinha ganhado na sua terra natal. 
Muita gente aqui não se lembra da porcaria de governo que foi FHC e ficam falando besteira.

----------


## TechMaycon

Alguém topa montar um provedor comigo em Cuba? De cara a gente ja pega uma bolada com o BNDES...hehehe

----------


## wondernetwork

para á corja do petista!!
hoje 27/10/2014, um dia após á corja ptralhas eleita pelos tolos, brasileiros (pra não dizer otários mesmo)
bolsa de valores despencaram! (tendencia é cair mais)
ações da petrobras caiu mais 12% (só hoje amanhã tem mais queda)
quem quer comprar ações de uma empresa governada por corruptos,tipo: dilma,lula,jose dirceu,jenuino,foster etc...
empresários estão indo pra china.(se vc ! tivesse uma empresa num pais governado por corruptos oque faria? ía embora para china com certesa.)


dólar hoje já fechou em r$2,52 (tá todo mundo tirando seu capital do brasil,pais governado por corruptos) povo burro nem sabe oque é currupção, nem oque é certo ou errado!
oque vc quer deixar para seus filhos?? (bolsa miséria,educação que não precisa saber nada para passar de ano,hoje não pode reprovar ninguem)
pais que não cresce nada.(unica coisa que cresce é á currupção,os bems dos politicos)
pode esperar gasolina á r$ 3,40
oque está errado nesse cenário?
não tem nada errado,nem uma surpresa!
gente com um pouco de sabedoria e bems ,estão indo embora.
o brasil já é um pais sem lei, e agora comandado por quadrilhas de ladrões.( imagina á merda que vai ser daqui pra frente)
pagamos aqui no paraná em impostos federais.
á cada r$40,00 recebemos de volta r$1,00 ( vai para os ptralhas e bolsa miséria)
me sinto lesado,pelo resto do pais.

--------------------- o sul é meu pais -----------------------
--------------------- separa já 2014 -----------------------

----------


## TechMaycon

@*wondernetwork*, acho que vc se equivocou em uma parte, separar o SUL do pais nao resolve nada, o que temos que fazer é outra coisa...ja o restante q vc disse ta td junto com o meu pensamento (concordo)

----------


## edsonmts

Neste fórum temos profissionais das mais diversas áreas, como rede, programação, telecomunicações, etc, sendo que todos conhecem razoavelmente bem informática. Vcs realmente acreditam em nosso sistema de urnas eletrônicas? Será que o resultado da eleição não foi elaborada (programada) para realmente dividir o país?

----------


## TechMaycon

> Neste fórum temos profissionais das mais diversas áreas, como rede, programação, telecomunicações, etc, sendo que todos conhecem razoavelmente bem informática. Vcs realmente acreditam em nosso sistema de urnas eletrônicas? Será que o resultado da eleição não foi elaborada (programada) para realmente dividir o país?


e seria orquestrado por quem?

----------


## edsonmts

Blz technorte, então, no caso quem mantém e fiscaliza as urnas é o TSE. Algumas coisas são bem estranhas, como ser inconstitucional (segundo decisão do STF) que seja impresso um comprovante do voto, o qual poderia ser utilizado posteriormente para uma eventual recontagem. Nós sabemos que o software sempre fará a vontade de quem o programou, e como garantir que o meu voto que foi para o candidato X não foi computado internamente para o candidato Y. Por que o TSE não abre as urnas para uma fiscalização externa (neutra) dos códigos fontes, hardware a ambiente operacional para os setores de TI do Brasil? Vejam, não estou defendendo candidatos, apenas tenho minhas dúvidas já que trabalho com programação.

----------


## izaufernandes

Tem mais ladrao por metro quadrado no sul, se separar fode tudo vira merda em cima e em baixo. O pessoal coloca a culpa em quem vota más quem vota não tem oportunidade de ser corrupto. Se olhar para dilma e aecio dá briga pra ver que é o pior tanto é que a conta fexou em quase 50%. A falta de consciência e arrogância é tão grande que estao procurando os culpados no lugar errado.

----------


## TechMaycon

> Blz technorte, então, no caso quem mantém e fiscaliza as urnas é o TSE. Algumas coisas são bem estranhas, como ser inconstitucional (segundo decisão do STF) que seja impresso um comprovante do voto, o qual poderia ser utilizado posteriormente para uma eventual recontagem. Nós sabemos que o software sempre fará a vontade de quem o programou, e como garantir que o meu voto que foi para o candidato X não foi computado internamente para o candidato Y. Por que o TSE não abre as urnas para uma fiscalização externa (neutra) dos códigos fontes, hardware a ambiente operacional para os setores de TI do Brasil? Vejam, não estou defendendo candidatos, apenas tenho minhas dúvidas já que trabalho com programação.


amigo, entendo sua indignação, mas nao adianta colocar a culpa no software das urnas, se fosse realmente manipulado pelo PT...teria sido mais expressivo...e se fosse pelo PSDB eles nao teriam perdido...nao tire a culpa do povo brasileiro...a culpa disso tudo é nossa...esqueça um pouco sua programação e olhe pros lados...veja a fraqueza que existe...

----------


## Djaldair

Hoje passei o dia vendo postagens de ódio em redes sociais, pessoas querendo dividir o país e xingamentos de todos os tipos, preconceitos com nordestinos, etc, só que no calor dos acontecimentos estão esquecendo os verdadeiros culpados pelo caos, sabemos que para iniciar a dominação de um povo não pode ser pela força, pois haveria uma guerra e essa dominação não seria possível, então o que o atual governo fez foi escravizar 1/3 da nação pela dependência e os que não se curvaram espontaneamente se curvaram pelas ameaças. Para haver a dominação total também é necessário causar a desordem para que assim as atenções se voltem para outros assuntos e não para o que realmente importa. Basta rever os discursos inflamados do lula ele é o verdadeiro culpado desse ódio, ele sim causou uma divisão de classes, onde defende os mais carentes chamando-os de trabalhadores e menospreza os mais abastados como se esses não fossem trabalhadores também, mas sim a elite dominante e opressora, também enche a boca para falar que milhões ascenderam para a classe média, mas tudo isso é uma grande ilusão, classificam uma pessoa pela renda bruta e não pelo que sobra dos seus ganhos ou acúmulo de riquezas, sem se dar conta que não sobra nada, essa falsa classe média se vangloria que hoje, pobre tem tudo e antes não tinha nada, mas esquecem-se que estão endividados por no mínimo uns 5 anos, para quem adquiriu imóveis e automóveis pelo mínimo uns 10 anos. Moro num dos estados mais rico em produção agrícola do mundo, MT, aqui a maioria disse não ao PT, porque não é interessante continuar sofrendo com o que ai está. o pior desde que me conheço por gente, já no Nordeste o atual governo é venerado porque realmente pessoas saíram da miséria absoluta e não passam mais fome, o problema é que, não é só de comida que um ser humano vive, e lhes privam do básico e fundamental que é o desenvolvimento intelectual, esse sim é libertador e torna uma nação independente. Sou professor em escola pública e fico revoltado em ver colegas reclamando todos os dias dos baixos salários, da falta de reconhecimento da classe, do sistema educacional falido, da falta de cidadania dos alunos, da falta de tudo, mas com uma estrela vermelha na testa achando que está bom assim.

----------


## Djaldair

Quanto à manipulação de resultados em urnas eletrônicas é realmente possível, isso já foi provado, um cara de 19 anos na época conseguiu e desmentiu o ministro do STE, não necessariamente na urna, mas na transmissão de dados aos centros coletores para apuração, os dados são desviados para um servidor com os resultados prontos e dados das urnas a serem fraudadas, o centro coletor não percebe, pois a internet fica lenta e a conexão não é perdida, apenas retardada, assim o hacker que esta manipulando insere o resultado pronto e assim que chegam ao centro são contabilizados, como não há indícios de fraudes os votos não são recontados, mesmo que fossem precisariam de técnicos especializados da área, inclusive países que importaram o sistema acabaram devolvendo, porque fere a constituição, esta prevê que qualquer um do povão pode ser um auditor se necessário. O Brasil é o único país que os resultados de uma eleição desta dimensão sai em questão de horas e um exame clínico pelo SUS demora uma eternidade para ser marcado e outra para sair o resultado.

----------


## edsonmts

Amigo Technorte, vc tem razão, temos que levar em consideração os motivos que levam uma pessoa a votar em A ou B, politicas regionais, etc. Só coloquei meu ponto de vista técnico sobre o sistema atual, que já foi utilizado em muitas eleições. Existem casos que foram denunciados inclusive na Tv, em eleições passadas. Um exemplo: Sou candidato a vereador, porém na apuração dos votos não foram computados o meu próprio voto e nem da minha família...se bem que tem cara que realmente não merece nem o voto da família...rsrsrs.

----------


## TechMaycon

> Amigo Technorte, vc tem razão, temos que levar em consideração os motivos que levam uma pessoa a votar em A ou B, politicas regionais, etc. Só coloquei meu ponto de vista técnico sobre o sistema atual, que já foi utilizado em muitas eleições. Existem casos que foram denunciados inclusive na Tv, em eleições passadas. Um exemplo: Sou candidato a vereador, porém na apuração dos votos não foram computados o meu próprio voto e nem da minha família...se bem que tem cara que realmente não merece nem o voto da família...rsrsrs.


quando um candidato nao computa votos é pq esta inelegível...só q tem uns safados que poe a culpa no TSE, sendo que o proprio roubou milhares e nao prestou conta...por isso nao computa nem o voto dele...

----------


## wondernetwork

alguem aqui acredita realmente que não forão roubado nas urnas??? (inocentes!!! não sabem nada!!!) o brasil é comandado por quadrilhas.
porque vcs acham que tá uma desgraça:bolsa de valores,petrobras,dólar,um monte de politicos bilionarios do dia pra noite, filho do lula biolionario, dono da freeboy
filha da dilma bilionária com mais de 20 empresas,ela não tinha nada.
pergunta pros bolsa miseria,porque que á bolsa de valores cai.
porque ás ações da petrobras ninguem quer comprar
porque o dólar vai passar de r$3,00
porque á gasolina vai pra r$3,40
porque já gastamos 5 bilhões com nossas tropas no haiti (onu nunca dos deu nada só tirou)
porque tem empresas e mais empresas indo pra china.(quem quer ter uma empresa num pais corrupto chamado brasil, comandado por bandidos.)
olha á gente aqui do sul fazemos tudo para fazer um pais melhor.
quem paga impostos federais r$40,00 e receber $1,00 se isso não é fazer tudo então não sei oque é !!!
e tem gente que se vende á troco de bolsa miseria,ou por não gostar de trabalhar mesmo. 
dá na mesma. de todo jeito vcs ferram com nós aqui do sul.
ou vcs acham que eu gosto de pagar r$40,00 e receber r$1,00 de impostos federais.
paciencia e suor de trabalhado tem limite...
sou á favor de separar sim esse pais ,separa o sul. 
separa sao paulo, da um pais e tanto.
dai vamos ver oque vai sobrar. dai vão se coçar.
ficar mamando no sul todo mundo quer.
o resto que sobrar coloca os ptralhas pra governar vc´s !!!

----------


## servnet

Quando abri esse tópico pensei estar no fórum errado. Mas tudo bem sei que que é difícil falar de outro assunto nesse momento. E só pra deixar minha insignificante opinião a respeito da política em nosso pais, farei algumas perguntas retóricas para tentar explicar o meu voto no PT e o porque de nunca jamais votar nos herdeiros da ARENA e MDB.
Alguém ai lembra da ARENA E MDB, e o que eles fizeram com o nosso Pais?
Alguém lembra dos anões do orçamento, lembra quantos eles roubaram e quantos deles foram presos?
Alguém lembra quantas casas para gente humilde o BNH financiou?
Alguém lembra quantas dívidas de bancos privados foram anistiadas pelos governos anteriores, e ainda assim eles abriram falência? 
Alguém lembra quanto os pais precisavam gastar com fardamento e livros escolares para os seus filhos estudantes do primeiro e segundo grau. E ainda tinha o dinheiro da merenda. (Eu cheguei a compartilhar livros, com meus irmãos).
Alguém lembra quantos filhos de trabalhadores cursavam faculdade?
A nossa memória política é realmente muito fraca.
Nosso pais hoje não é perfeito, mas já foi muito pior. Ainda existe gente passando fome, mas já teve muito mais. Existe gente sem emprego, existe gente sem moradia decente, sem saneamento básico, sem acesso a educação de qualidade, sem acesso a atendimento médico decente, porém muito menos hoje do que ontem. Nasci durante o regime militar e acompanho politica desde as diretas já e nos meus 48 anos de vida não vi aqueles partidos que se reversaram no poder durante muitos anos, fazerem um terço do que foi feito nos últimos 12 anos. Não duvido nem um pouco de que muita falcatrua ainda existe, e me perdoem a falta de fé no ser humano, mas duvido que um dia acabem, fico contente, não satisfeito ainda, em ver alguns deles sendo denunciados, julgados e alguns até preso, mesmo sabendo que não ficarão muito tempo.
Hoje com um salário mínimo se compra uma geladeira, a minha primeira geladeira foi comprada com três salários mínimos. Na casa de meus pais não tinha telefone fixo, hoje todos os meus filhos têm telefone celular. A vida do trabalhador está mudando pra melhor. Os miseráveis desse pais estão conseguindo aos poucos sair da miséria. Só não enxerga isso quem não conhece a história recente desse pais. 
Desculpe o desabafo mas fico revoltado, quando dizem que Dilma só ganhou por causa dos nordestinos que recebem os incentivos do governo. Sou Baiano com muito orgulho, nunca recebi qualquer bolsa do governo, fui funcionário público durante mais de 10 anos, hoje sou micro-empresário. Não tenho ligação com nenhum partido político ou candidato a cargo público. Mas tenho memória suficiente para lembrar como era antes do PT. Principalmente parta as classes menos favorecidas. Chega!!!

----------


## Maclaud

> Alguém topa montar um provedor comigo em Cuba? De cara a gente ja pega uma bolada com o BNDES...hehehe


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk, só quando o FIDEL MORRER!

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## 1929

Pessoal, todas as posições devem ser respeitadas. Mas mesmo numa democracia tem limites a liberdade de expressão.
Por isso incentivamos a todos não expressarem ações discriminatórias pois estas serão deletadas. E não venham depois reclamar que é censura.

----------


## ricromero

Você é de onde colega?




> cara de qual regiao vc é ... sera que é da regiao do bolsa mireria.pessoal dessa regiao tem que por na cabeça umas coisas tipo... oque vcs querem deixar para seus filhos,uma bolsa miseria,ou um pais com educaçao decente,escolas.faculdades .
> ou quadrilas,na petrobras,no senado,na camara dos deputados.petrobras tá falida á gasolina vai subir muito para poderem roubar
> mais ainda.
> sem contar que nossos impostos esta indo para cuba
> fazer portos,como está os pórtos no brasil.tá tudo uma sucatiado
> aqui no parana pagamos em impostos federais r$40,00 
> os ptralhas só devolvem r$1,00
> eu tenho uma convicçao to louco para separar o sul do pais,do resto
> to cansado de levantar todo dia e trabalhar para gente da bolsa miseria,
> ...

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Quem conhece o Aécio não volta nele! Parabéns a Dilma pela reeleição e não é porque alguns não gostam de presidentA que vão julgar os outros. Vocês não sabem quem é Aécio Neves!. *Quantos anos vocês tinham a 16 anos atrás? Sabem quanto pesa ser governado pelo PSDB?* A maioria dos brasileiros sabem e não os querem de volta! Quanto aos que não estão satisfeitos com Brasil existe a possibilidade de mudarem para a Argentina, Afeganistão, Kosovo ou Haiti! Por exemplo!


Amigos, não podemos analisar apenas uma parte do governo, devemos analisar todo aquele mandato.
Analisar como pegou e como entregou, só assim saberemos se foi ou não bom.

Você como empreendedor tem consciência que nenhum empresario vai investir para perder.
Se o mercado não vai bem, Se não passa confiança aos empresários/investidores, então começa a faltar empregos.

Economicamente e historicamente falando...
-- Fernando Henrique (PSDB) pegou o Brasil com inflação instável e astronômica (mais de 900%). O mercado do Brasil não estava nada bom, logo, faltava empregos, os preços/custos eram altos, etc e tal.
Ele (FHC) precisava fazer algo drástico, e fez...
Paralisou a economia, adotou algumas medidas, implementou o Plano Real... e com isso conseguiu reduzir a inflação para 7%.

Com a inflação baixa, os preços se normalizaram, o mercado voltou a engatinhar. Mas o mercado estava debilitado e não era do dia para a noite que o mercado iria ser restaurado, precisava amadurecer.

Com a inflação baixa o governo deu inicio a alguns projetos sociais (Bolsa gás, bolsa alimentação, Bolsa escola), mais tarde (no Governo Lula) eles foram unificados e chamados de Bolsa Família.

-- Lula pegou o Brasil já nos trilhos, caminhando.... não precisava se preocupar com a inflação, então ele se socializou, buscou investidores.
A inflação já tinha um período que estava controlada, estável.... o mercado já voltava a criar vagas de empego.
Com novos investidores, Lula conseguiu reduzir um pouco mais a inflação.
Lula unificou os projetos sociais e o expandiu, o chamou de Bolsa Família

(Nada do que o Lula fez teria sido possível se o Fernando Henrique [PSDB] não houvesse estabilizado e reduzido a inflação... infelizmente o povo lembra do milagre, mas não lembra do santo)

-- Dilma pegou o Brasil com boa visão interna e externa, e conseguiu fazer o Brasil perder em investimentos, crescimento econômico, PIB, segurança, educação, saudê, Petrobras caiu do 12º posição para a 120º posição.

http://veja.abril.com.br/blog/impavi...s-deteriorada/
http://noticias.bol.uol.com.br/ultim...m-recessao.htm
http://economia.uol.com.br/noticias/...m-recessao.htm


Veja como o Brasil estava em 2010 qdo Dilma pegou o Brasil e veja como ele está agora?
-Dólar antes R$ 1,66... Hoje 2,56 (maior valor em 9 anos)
- inflação antes 5,91%, hoje quase 6,75% (mais um pouco e chega no mesmo patamar de quando o Fernando Henrique entregou o Brasil)
- dívida pública antes 1,7 tri, hoje 2,2 tri

Ou seja, estamos tendo um retrocesso de no minimo 9 anos.

E agora, com a vitória de Dilma, Brasil teve uma nova queda.
Infelizmente, contra fatos não existe argumentos.
Estamos tendo retrocesso.


Quem acredita que irá melhorar com ela Ou é inocente demais Ou está tampando os olhos para os sinais que a economia está demonstrando.

----------


## awasolutions

Só para esclarecer o FCH não pegou inflação astronômica nenhuma! Ele não mudou nada! Ele era ministro do Itamar Franco e quando o Real foi lançado ele já não fazia parte do governo! Ele se aproveitou da situação lançando-se como candidato na onda do Real e foi eleito. E para lembrar quando ele saiu o risco-Brasil era de 68,9% a Petrobras era só mais uma empresa estatal, o dólar esta cotado em R$ 3,00, e o salário mínimo valia $64,00 (hoje vale $306). Hoje o dólar cotado a R$ 2,52 esta mais barato do que na China que esta R$2,83. Quantos anos você tinha 2002? Você já fazia compras ou morava com mamãe? Trabalhava? Sabe o que se comprava com um salário mínimo? Quer saber! Um bando de rebelde sem causa!!

----------


## ricromero

> amigo também votei na Dilma e não me arrependo, pois ao contrario de muitos eu nasci em família pobre, e sei o quanto o assistencialismo ajuda um pai de família, não falo isso pelo programa de governo e sim as todas as pessoas e vizinhos que tive em São Paulo que nos ajudou, em toda parte do Brasil somos irmãos, desde o descobrimento do Brasil a região do nordeste sempre sofreu com a seca pobreza e miséria, e antes nunca ninguém olhou por esse povo, que na verdade são batalhadores e construiu muitas capitais incluindo São Paulo; nasci em São Paulo, porem sou filho de nordestinos e graças ao Governo do PT, conseguimos algo de melhor, sou filho do assistencialismo hoje empresário dono de provedor onde hoje tenho companheiros de trabalho, tenho casa, carro mas nunca me esqueci do que vivi, e sempre tento ajudar o próximo, pois foi assim dessa forma que estou vencendo na vida. Agradeço a Deus por ter nascido pobre, pois nascer pobre nos proporciona a verdadeira visão de ver o valor das coisas... hoje o nosso Brasil não é ainda o ideal, mas ele hoje é sem sombra de duvidas muito melhor de anos passados...
> Lula na vendeu Empresas...
> Pagou a divida do FMI.
> Lutou pelo nosso Brasil.
> *Mostrou que temos competência de receber Grandes eventos.*
> ele não traiu a população..
> Dilma manteve o governo..
> sabendo ou não das falcatruas pelo menos deixa a polícia e órgãos competentes trabalharem em busca de respostas e agir quando for preciso.
> nunca no governo do FHC houve alguém julgado e prezo, na verdade nem aparecia algo na mídia...
> ...


Me desculpa, mas grandes eventos pra que? 
A saúde do país é um lixo, a segurança é outro lixo.

A educação então nem se fala........

Por que ao invés de investir em "mega eventos" não colocar mais dinheiro no "minha casa-minha vida", na educação, na saúde.

Essa monstruosidade de dinheiro público jogado fora para fazer estádios, é coisa de idiota honestamente falando. Tanta coisa mais prioritária no país e investe-se em estádios por causa do LIXO da copa, não estou nem me preocupando se o Brasil ganhou ou não, estou preocupado com o GASTO mesmo.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Só para esclarecer o FCH não pegou inflação astronômica nenhuma! Ele não mudou nada! Ele era ministro do Itamar Franco e quando o Real foi lançado ele já não fazia parte do governo! Ele se aproveitou da situação lançando-se como candidato na onda do Real e foi eleito. E para lembrar quando ele saiu o risco-Brasil era de 68,9% a Petrobras era só mais uma empresa estatal, o dólar esta cotado em R$ 3,00, *e o salário mínimo valia $64,00 (hoje vale $306*). Hoje o dólar cotado a R$ 2,52 esta mais barato do que na China que esta R$2,83. Quantos anos você tinha 2002? Você já fazia compras ou morava com mamãe? Trabalhava? Sabe o que se comprava com um salário mínimo? Quer saber! Um bando de rebelde sem causa!!


O real foi lançado no governo de Fernando Henrique, não no do Itamar.
E mesmo antes de ser lançado, quem estava por trás era justamente o Fernando Henrique.
Foi graças ao Plano Real implementado pelo FHC que o Brasil pode retornar ao crescimento.

De qualquer forma: FHC pegou o Brasil de uma forma e melhorou, Lula pegou de uma forma e melhorou um pouco mais.
O que Dilma fez? compare 2010 com 2014 e verá a piora.


PS: do que adianta subir salario minimo se tudo sobe com ele?
Hoje compramos a mesma coisa ou menos do que se comprava em (2010, 2006, 2002)...




> amigo também votei na Dilma e não me arrependo, pois ao contrario de muitos eu nasci em família pobre, e sei o quanto o assistencialismo ajuda um pai de família, não falo isso pelo programa de governo e sim as todas as pessoas e vizinhos que tive em São Paulo que nos ajudou, em toda parte do Brasil somos irmãos, desde o descobrimento do Brasil a região do nordeste sempre sofreu com a seca pobreza e miséria, e antes nunca ninguém olhou por esse povo, que na verdade são batalhadores e construiu muitas capitais incluindo São Paulo; nasci em São Paulo, porem sou filho de nordestinos e graças ao Governo do PT, conseguimos algo de melhor, sou filho do assistencialismo hoje empresário dono de provedor onde hoje tenho companheiros de trabalho, tenho casa, carro mas nunca me esqueci do que vivi, e sempre tento ajudar o próximo, pois foi assim dessa forma que estou vencendo na vida. Agradeço a Deus por ter nascido pobre, pois nascer pobre nos proporciona a verdadeira visão de ver o valor das coisas... hoje o nosso Brasil não é ainda o ideal, mas ele hoje é sem sombra de duvidas muito melhor de anos passados...
> Lula na vendeu Empresas...
> Pagou a divida do FMI.
> Lutou pelo nosso Brasil.
> Mostrou que temos competência de receber Grandes eventos.
> ele não traiu a população..
> Dilma manteve o governo..
> sabendo ou não das falcatruas pelo menos deixa a polícia e órgãos competentes trabalharem em busca de respostas e agir quando for preciso.
> nunca no governo do FHC houve alguém julgado e prezo, na verdade nem aparecia algo na mídia...
> ...


Eu votei no Lula, mas não votei na Dilma...
Simplesmente por que soube analisar a economia, soube comparar como Dilma pegou em 2010 e como está hoje em 2014.
Queira sim, queira não... houve piora.

#Sobre venda/privatização:
Se FHC não tivesse privatizado alguns setores chaves no Brasil..... o Brasil nunca teria ido para frente.
Por exemplo:
Antigamente pagava-se muito caro em uma linha telefonica, o qual era de responsabilidade do Brasil.
Senão tivesse sido privatizado nada nesse setor, hoje você não teria provedor.
Alias, duvido que a Internet Brasileira teria chegado onde chegou atualmente.

#sobre assistencialismo, projetos sociais
Teve inicio no Governo FHC.
Mas assim como uma empresa, você inicia, verifica o que esta dando certo e expandi.
Assim foi esses projetos... FHC deu inicio, depois Lula expandiu.

#Sobre o FMI:
Lula pagou o FMI?
Sim, pagou... mas ao custo de quintuplicar a divida Interna.
antes tinhamos uma divida no total (interna e externa) de R$ 852 Bilhoes, hoje essa divida está em R$ 2.2 Trilhão (Interna).

http://www.folhapolitica.org/2013/05...a-verdade.html

#Dilma manteve o Governo:
Errado.... analise o antes e o depois q verá.
http://veja.abril.com.br/blog/impavi...s-deteriorada/

Tem muito mais na internet, basta pesquisar.


#Sobre Aecio perder em Minas:
Acho que você tem que rever isso, já que o PT perdeu na cidade natal de Lula, no berço de Dilma, em Brasilia e vários outros locais.
Curiosamente os locais que mais votaram em Dilma foram nos que mais recebem Bolsa Familia.
Em todo caso, houve muito terrorismo eleitoral nessa eleição, onde foi dito que se Aecio ganhasse ele iria acabar com o bolsa Família, sem contar outras difamações (como a que você fez em seu post quando se referiu a droga sem ter provas).


como dito antes:
O povo se lembra do milagre, mas não se lembra do santo.
Em outras palavras....
Se lembra de quem colheu o fruto, mas não de quem plantou (FHC)

----------


## TechMaycon

Gente, aqui tem muita gente inteligente...pelamor...é só pesquisarem na internet...olhem só, pesquisei apenas sobre a inflação e olha o que eu achei...
https://novascartaspersas.wordpress....-ela-disparou/

é só pesquisar que todos terão suas respostas, o Brasil ta dividido em opiniões...se digladiando aqui ninguém vai convencer ninguém a "mudar de lado"...

previsões escabrosas? eu até tenho mas irei guarda-las pra mim...por favor, não se alterem...

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Amigo tivemos um fato histórico no nosso país, concordo que o dinheiro gasto poderia servir para outras coisas... mas acredito que vai chegar o momento de tudo entrar nos eixos, mencionei pelo fato de sermos capazes de fazer e não pelo fato de que foi a hora correta de ser feita...
> 
> quanto dinheiro em governo passado foi roubado e dispersado e ninguém não época foi capaz de cobrar saúde, educação entre outras coisas...
> hoje o filho do pobre faz faculdade, esta longe do ideal, isso é investimento na educação...
> muitos hospitais foram construidos, esta longe do ideal, mas teve investimento na saúde,
> milhares de casas pelo plano minha casa minha vida foram entregues, isso é investimento em moradia, nunca um governo anterior fez isso.. o atual governo FEZ, fora as grandes MEGA OBRAS que serão entregues nesse mandato...
> coisa que nenhum outro governo fez...
> 
> *acredito que temos que nos unir e cobrar do governo mais feitos, e que o próximo governo possa ser melhor quanto esse, pode ser de qualquer partido, mas o candidato tem que ter credenciais para merece-lo e não ficar fazendo gracinhas em debates onde o povo de verdade leva a sério tal questão. homem tem postura de homem, e não de bobo da corte*... por isso é Dilma novamente.


Concordo contigo, principalmente no ultimo paragrafo.
Mas discordo da ultima frase.
Espero estar errado

Como foi o governo Dilma até agora:
http://veja.abril.com.br/blog/impavi...s-deteriorada/

Primeiras impressões após a reeleição:
http://economia.uol.com.br/cotacoes/...i-a-r-2523.htm

http://g1.globo.com/economia/seu-din...sultorias.html

Sinceramente?
Se nos 4 primeiros anos só piorou.
E a economia continua dando sinais de que vai piorar mais...
eu duvido muito que teremos um futuro melhor com a Dilma.
Mas espero estar errado, pois se estiver certo, não vai ser somente os ricos que se dão mal, mas todas as classes.
Afinal...:

Inflação alta + dolar alto = custo vida alto = pobre com menos poder de compra e mais dependente de auxilios.
Inflação alta + dolar alto = empresas desconfiadas = menor investimento = menos empregos.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Hoje em dia tudo que se fala tem que ter provas... Isso é um ato covarde usado por vagabundos para se safar, e obter vantagens de quem fala a verdade... Não disse que usava drogas, disse que ele é viciado em cocacola... *A não ser pelo fato de vc ser moderador ter mudado minha escrita, e se por acaso você se sentir ofendido pode me excluir, sem ofensas, pois uma vez fui mal interpretado por um moderador.*.. cachorro mordido por cobra tem medo de linguiça.


Que isso parceiro,
Apenas para esclarecer, o fato de eu ser moderador não me dá privilégios, tanto eu quanto você estamos sujeitos as regras do fórum:
nada de xingamentos, falta de respeito, entre outros.
No mais, a vida segue, independente de quem tenha ganho...

continuamos trabalhando, e agora trabalhando dobrado.
já que com a vitoria de dilma, principais empresas do Brasil cairão, o dolar e inflação voltou a subir mais pouco.
e 2015 está bem ai... vai aumentar valor combustível, energia, etc etc etc...

----------


## Lupus

Simples... Racha o país... Quem quer Aécio vem pro SUL e quem quer Dilma vai pro norte... Faz uma linha divisória e cria um Brasil menor e um Brasil do Sul.


kkkkkkkkkkkkk

Ae, ae, ae... Petrobrás vai se f*d3r... Graças a Deus a bomba vai explodir na mão da PresidentE Dilmandona.
Ninguém vai poder culpar o Aécio pela inflação, quebra da CEF(Comeram o dindim de muito trabalhador com os assistencialismos) e degradação das Estatais.

Muito obrigado SC por mostrar que não quer mais esses irmãos PTralhas (trocadilho com Irmão Metralhas para quem nunca viu GIBI dos Pato Donald e Tio Patinhas) no Planato!

"O Sul é o meu País!"


\o

----------


## ricromero

Eu acho divertidíssimo essa separação.

Fico imaginando o Sul vendendo seus produtos apenas para Uruguai, Paraguai e Argentina.

Não me entenda mal não, mas se as maiores empresas do Sul não vendessem para o Sudeste principalmente ( por ser a maior região consumidora ), Norte e Nordeste a GRANDE maioria já estariam fechadas.

Mercosul que era a "menina" dos olhos, já é uma porcaria sem tamanho.





> Simples... Racha o país... Quem quer Aécio vem pro SUL e quem quer Dilma vai pro norte... Faz uma linha divisória e cria um Brasil menor e um Brasil do Sul.
> 
> 
> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
> 
> Ae, ae, ae... Petrobrás vai se f*d3r... Graças a Deus a bomba vai explodir na mão da PresidentE Dilmandona.
> Ninguém vai poder culpar o Aécio pela inflação, quebra da CEF(Comeram o dindim de muito trabalhador com os assistencialismos) e degradação das Estatais.
> 
> Muito obrigado SC por mostrar que não quer mais esses irmãos PTralhas (trocadilho com Irmão Metralhas para quem nunca viu GIBI dos Pato Donald e Tio Patinhas) no Planato!
> ...

----------


## Lupus

Não me entenda mal, como você mesmo disse. Mas seu conhecimento econômico pelo visto é bem limitado.

\o

Os três estados do sul são os maiores exportadores de produtos alimentícios diversos.

Thx.

See ya!




> Eu acho divertidíssimo essa separação.
> 
> Fico imaginando o Sul vendendo seus produtos apenas para Uruguai, Paraguai e Argentina.
> 
> Não me entenda mal não, mas se as maiores empresas do Sul não vendessem para o Sudeste principalmente ( por ser a maior região consumidora ), Norte e Nordeste a GRANDE maioria já estariam fechadas.
> 
> Mercosul que era a "menina" dos olhos, já é uma porcaria sem tamanho.

----------


## ricromero

Ótimo, vou torcer para que vcs consigam se separar do "resto" do país  :Smile: 




> Não me entenda mal, como você mesmo disse. Mas seu conhecimento econômico pelo visto é bem limitado.
> 
> \o
> 
> Os três estados do sul são os maiores exportadores de produtos alimentícios diversos.
> 
> Thx.
> 
> See ya!

----------


## Lupus

Obrigado. Quando houver um plebiscito conto com teu voto!




> Ótimo, vou torcer para que vcs consigam se separar do "resto" do país

----------


## Fael

*É Incrível como tem gente que é doente pelo PT, Meu deus viu...
Prefiro nem entrar nos comentários, Porque com FanBoy nãos tem como ter dialogo.*

----------


## AndrioPJ

Mal passou as eleições e já começou a farra...:
http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/poder/2...-em-casa.shtml

E adivinha quem foi que indicou o Luís Roberto ao STF?
http://g1.globo.com/politica/noticia/2013/05/dilma-indica-constitucionalista-luis-roberto-barroso-para-o-stf.html


Mas espera ai... isso pode piorar.
Como Dilma foi reeleita, ela poderá indicar mais ministros ao STF:
http://g1.globo.com/politica/eleicoe...ara-o-stf.html

Estamos caminhando para o holocausto e 38% do Brasil não enxerga isso.
Infelizmente esses 38% foi suficiente para eleger a dona Dilma.

----------


## jmayer

Desculpa aí pessoal ter que fechar o tópico, não quero ver os colegas se degladiando, uma coisa certa, um tucano nunca vai concordar com um petista, é como aqui no sul entre gremistas e colorados, cada vai ter seus argumentos. Antes da votação e debati com um empresário, ele votou na Dilma e me explicou seus argumentos e eu concordava, quando apresentava os meus pra não votar nela ele também concordava, infelismente é assim, cada um olha pro seu umbigo e não olha pro coletivo.

----------

